# Ruffed Grouse



## BirdmanStudios (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
Just wanted to share a bird mount that I recently completed.
I am interested in becoming a sponsor here and wanted to introduce myself.
I have been enjoying this site and thought it was time to finally join in!
Regards,
Todd Huffman- Birdman Studios


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

great looking mount Todd. Thanks for sharing. Todd do you have a web site we can check out?


----------



## BirdmanStudios (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi,
Thanks for the compliment about the mount. Yes, I do have a website but didn't want to mention it before I became a paid sponsor here. This is just to be fair to all the fine people that already advertise here.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Birdman is one of the best around... Here's his web site. http://www.birdmanstudios.com/
Welcome Todd!

Rick


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow Todd! Welcome to the site! :welcome:

I went out to your website and was engrossed for a half hour! Nice pics! I was having a really hard time choosing a favorite! I think I settled on the Oldsquaw on a rock. I WANT that exact mount! 

Do you raise Oldsquaws, Harlequins and Scoters? That is quite a collection of sea ducks!

Ryan

.


----------



## BirdmanStudios (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks Rick for the warm welcome!
You have some awesome work!

Ryan, thanks for visiting my website and no, I do not raise seaducks at this time.
I have become a paid sponsor here and hope to contribute photos and discussion in the future!

Regards,
Todd Huffman- Birdman Studios


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Just checked out your site Todd, nice work!


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

That is a really beautiful mount, and great website!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

holy crap thats a nice mount! Welcome man


----------

